# Video of Xavier at 11 weeks old



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to a short video of my Xavier: http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ideos.html 
He is a very active little fellow and weighs a whole 203 grams at 11 weeks old.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous and adorable. I just love babies. Nothing stands in their way. They just walk over anything (that includes siblings and mom). :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those big pink ears. That wiggling nose. He is so nonstop curious. He is gorgeous. He is an angel. I thought I would fall off my chair when he stomped through his water and food bowls!!!!!!!!!!!! More videos!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Xavier is soo adorable  He's so curious and is having so much fun exploring everything


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't get any ideas Shetland. If anyone is going to visit Larry and Xavier it is me and my purse. heehee

Oh, wait a minute. You live closer. Dang, you will probably get there first. Larry, watch out for Shetland. I don't think you should let her visit.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Don't get any ideas Shetland. If anyone is going to visit Larry and Xavier it is me and my purse. heehee
> 
> Oh, wait a minute. You live closer. Dang, you will probably get there first. Larry, watch out for Shetland. I don't think you should let her visit.


She will have to get by my 15 dogs 1st :lol: 
Thanks for the kind comments everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang it. That totally lets me out. 15 dogs and I would not be able to breath. :lol:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nanc, I can distract the dogs!!!!
:>


What a sweet little boy you have there Larry. He looks very busy!! So many things to do. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Dang it. That totally lets me out. 15 dogs and I would not be able to breath. :lol:


They are not all in the house or I couldn't breath either :lol: 
Daisy my 10 year old boxer stays inside with me the rest are in a big fenced in yard watching and waiting :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> Nanc, I can distract the dogs!!!!
> :>
> 
> What a sweet little boy you have there Larry. He looks very busy!! So many things to do. :lol:


Thanks Stephanie  
He was looking for his snuggle sack it was just outta reach/smell :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not sure I could breath around one dog but if Steph took her for a walk while I was, um visiting. heehee


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Back off Nancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww Larry, he is just the cutest little pink nosed thing. He looks so sweet!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shetland said:


> Back off Nancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well it seems like I have re-enforcements willing to help with my visit so give up Shetland!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG you guys crack me up!!! :lol: :lol:

Larry, all of your videos are great! Xavier is still the cutest little thing!! I love how his little booty shakes when he walks!!

~Melissa


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks LG and Melissa for the nice compliments


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Look Nancy-One more time! Xavier is gorgeous and he is mine!!! Well I mean when I visit he will inspect my pockets as I exit the door. And if you think Stephanie will help you, well forget it-she wants Xavier for herself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bah! My plan has been foiiiiiiled!!! 


I think we all agree, we need another video Larry.. And noooo, it isn't because we need to see more of the "surrounding area" to map out a plan (with good blueprints) at snatching your Xavier.. Who would ever do that? :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Another video of Xavier would certainly brighten and warm my cold, snowy, icy, dark and dismal Pennsylvania existance. Did I lay it on thick enough Larry??????????? Haaaaaaaaaa I love it Stephanie-scope out the surroundings on the video!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> Another video of Xavier would certainly brighten and warm my cold, snowy, icy, dark and dismal Pennsylvania existance. Did I lay it on thick enough Larry??????????? Haaaaaaaaaa I love it Stephanie-scope out the surroundings on the video!!!!!


I got a new video but it's not of Xavier it's of Wisdom  
Here is a link: http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ideos.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the video! It is wonderful! She is lovely. Those ears. That caption about needing high heels to get out of her playpen to find her wheel as it goes in the song was hysterical. Your captions are great! Your hedgies seem to love to plod through their food don't they? Haaaaaaaaaa. She is so delicate looking. Wisdom in one pocket and Xavier in the other!!!!!!! And then Larry says "Where did my hedgies go?" Heeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------

